# Berufserfahrung



## Luckyjack (19 Juni 2009)

Hey,


wie kann man eigentlich Berufserfahrung sammeln?
Ich hab gerade meinen Lehrgang zur SPS Fachkraft an der HWK mit 2 abgeschlossen und nun studiere ich die Stellenanzeigen. 
Da werden nur Leute mit langjähriger Berufserfahrung oder Techniker/Ing gesucht. Schade eigentlich, dass man als "Anfänger" so keine Chance erhält.


----------



## blasterbock (19 Juni 2009)

Bei uns hat ein junger Mann in ähnlicher Situation ein Praktikum über 6 Monate gemacht und hat jetzt einen festen Vertrag bekommen.
Was zählt, ist Einsatzwille und technisches Verständnis.


----------



## Perfektionist (19 Juni 2009)

... und ruhig auch mal das Thema mit dem Arbeitsberater durchkauen ...


----------



## Ralle (19 Juni 2009)

Außerdem würde ich mich trotzdem auf die Stellen bewerben, aber natürlich angeben, daß ich noch keine Berufserfahrung habe. In Stellenanzeigen wird natürlich immer das Maximum verlangt. Wenn eine Firma eine Bewerbung bekommt, die ansonsten paßt, ist sie evtl. auch dazu bereit, eine Einarbeitungszeit zu akzeptieren, schon gar, wenn keine anderen passenden Bewerbungen vorliegen. Im Moment herrscht ja angeblich ein Mangel an SPS-Programmieren. Da man ja am Anfang eh auf Probe ist, ist das Risiko für die Firmen auch nicht so groß, außer, daß sie nach 3 oder 6 Monaten wieder jemanden suchen müssen.


----------



## zotos (19 Juni 2009)

Nur keine Panik. Ich denke das liegt zur Zeit an der Wirtschaftskrise. Noch vor einem Jahr wurde gerade im Bereich-Automatisierung Händeringend gesucht.

Was die Einstiegschancen, das Herzinfarktrisiko sowie die Scheidungsrate enorm steigert --> Reisebereitschaft.


----------



## com (19 Juni 2009)

Hi,

versuch einfach mal deine Ausbildung etwas zu schildern, was du so genau gemacht hast (das gilt dann erstmal visuell als Erfahrung  )
ich habe mich, als ich studierte, bei einer Firma beworben und meine ganzen Praktikas an der FH sehr ausführlich beschrieben, Bsp.:

blja blja blja
blja

Praktische Erfahrungen:

Praktikum Antriebsmotoren
blja bljja blja

Regelungstechnisches Praktikum

Bljabljablja

usw.


Wenn die Chefs sich die Unterlagen mal angucken, dann können die vielleicht schon aus deinen Sätzen direkt auf die momentan laufenden Projekte eine Verknüpfung bilden 


Gruß
com


----------



## Jan (19 Juni 2009)

Ich stimme Ralle vollkommen zu.
Ich habe ohne Berufserfahrung (als SPS-Programmierer) und "nur" an quallifikation SPS-Techniker + Meister, sofort einen Festvertrag bekommen.
Im bewerben und realistisch sein.


----------



## Luckyjack (22 Juni 2009)

Danke für die Tips.
Ich wollte ja meinen jetzigen Chef überreden etwas mit SPS zu machen aber da schauts mau aus. Na warten wirs mal ab, solange übe ich lieber Zuhause und verbesser mich im Programmieren.


----------



## kolbendosierer (22 Juni 2009)

Hi,

ich hatte das Glück, das mein Chef mich nach und nach immer mehr hat machen lassen. "Traust du dir das zu dann mach". Seit 2004 darf ich mich um unser Leitsystem kümmern und eben auch Anlagen umbauen.
Dadurch habe ich in den letzten 4-5 Jahren sehr viel lernen können.



> Was zählt, ist Einsatzwille und technisches Verständnis.


 
*ACK*


----------



## TobiasA (22 Juni 2009)

Wenn jemand so was sucht- meint ihr, man hat Chancen als Selbstständiger, irgendwo als "freier Mitarbeiter" oder auf Abruf, auf Stundenbasis wie auch immer mitzuarbeiten?

Ich kann bis jetzt Step7 programmieren, kenne die CNC-Steuerungen von Siemens, Fanuc und Heidenhain (die von Siemens sehr gut, Fanuc und Heidenhain kriege ich im Service auch hin, aber es ist halt nicht perfekt) und habe auch schon mit Fanuc-Robotern gearbeitet. Fanuc PLC ist soweit kein großes Thema, mit Bussystemen habe ich auch schon ein bisschen gearbeitet, allerdings würde ich da gerne noch etwas meinen Erfahrungsschatz ausbauen. Es hieß immer, sowas sei gesucht- und bei mir in der Firma fehlt mir ein bisschen die Herausforderung, wenn ich meinen Techniker fertig habe, deswegen würde es mich reizen, sowas praktisch "nebenher" zu machen, bei zeitlich begrenzten Projekten oder z.B. als Unterstützung bei Inbetriebnahmen. Zum einen würde es die Tasche aufbessern (eigenes legales Step7 und gescheites Werkzeug sowie Haftpflichtversicherung etc. vorhanden, also kein "Hobbyprogrammierer"!), zum anderen könnte ich mal über den Tellerrand schauen.

Gruß, Tobias


----------



## maxi (22 Juni 2009)

blasterbock schrieb:


> Bei uns hat ein junger Mann in ähnlicher Situation ein Praktikum über 6 Monate gemacht und hat jetzt einen festen Vertrag bekommen.
> Was zählt, ist Einsatzwille und technisches Verständnis.


 
Da kann ich nur zustimmen,
habe ab nächsten Monat auch einen frischen Ingenieuer als Assistenten.

Hehe, der ist noch ganz unversaut, den kann ich ich noch versauen *fg*


----------



## plc_tippser (23 Juni 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Da kann ich nur zustimmen,
> habe ab nächsten Monat auch einen frischen Ingenieuer als Assistenten.
> 
> Hehe, der ist noch ganz unversaut, den kann ich ich noch versauen *fg*


 

Gewiss gewiss


----------



## Jan (25 Juni 2009)

Da werde ich jetzt echt neidisch.
Die letzten zwei SPS-Programmierer-Kollegen haben nur Ärger gemacht.
Einer versauts und vier dürfens ausbaden.
So machts keinen Spaß.
Habe aber glücklicherweise auch einen Kollegen, der evt. mal einen Zahlendreher drin hat, oder eine Negation vergessen hat.

Naja. Kann eben nicht immer alles strahlender Sonnenschein sein.


----------



## hausenm (29 Juni 2009)

Hallo Tobias,
klingt eigentlichganz gut, aber zur Zeit ist relative Flaute. Hatte 2 Kunden denen ist der ganze Bereich Neuauftrag weggebrochen. Jetzt als Freier anfangen ist sehr schwierig.
Gruß Michael


----------



## TobiasA (29 Juni 2009)

Im Moment ist alles tot- ich sehe ja, wie unsere externen freien Mitarbeiter am Rudern sind, dass sie überhaupt über die Runden kommen und ihre Miete bezahlen können...
Ich glaube, dieses Jahr braucht man gar nicht mehr drüber nachdenken und nächstes Jahr nicht gleich. Wahrscheinlich wird's drei oder vier Jahre dauern, bis es wieder wirklich normal läuft.

Gruß, Tobias


----------



## maxi (30 Juni 2009)

Bei uns läuft es noch ganz gut.
Flattern viele anfragen rein. Manchmal auch in Größenordnungen die selbst uns (ca. 100 Mitarbeiter) bei weitem übersteigen. Die Vertiebler kommen täglich mit Emails und Fragen für ihre haufen Angebote.

Sidn aber auch vor kurzem 3 Aufträge (kleiner, mittlerer und ein großer) weggebrochen. Für di Mechaniker und mechanische Konstruktion ist so etwas immer Lau.


----------



## com (30 Juni 2009)

TobiasA schrieb:


> Im Moment ist alles tot- ich sehe ja, wie unsere externen freien Mitarbeiter am Rudern sind, dass sie überhaupt über die Runden kommen und ihre Miete bezahlen können...
> Ich glaube, dieses Jahr braucht man gar nicht mehr drüber nachdenken und nächstes Jahr nicht gleich. Wahrscheinlich wird's drei oder vier Jahre dauern, bis es wieder wirklich normal läuft.
> 
> Gruß, Tobias



hi, wie kommst du auf die 3 od. 4 jahre?


momentan:
http://www.conserio.at/wie-lange-dauert-die-wirtschaftskrise-wann-kommt-der-aufschwung/

zur info:
http://www.test.de/themen/geldanlage-banken/test/-Deutsche-Aktien/1770675/1770675/1775433/

anlageformen:
http://www.test.de/themen/geldanlage-banken/special/-Finanzkrise/1720682/1720682/1720688/



gruß
com


----------



## hausenm (30 Juni 2009)

Hallo Com,
nun unter hartgeld.com sind einige interesante Einschätzungen 
nach zulesen. Diese Krise begann 2007 und wird (aller Wahrscheinlichkeit) nach bis Ende 2010 Ihren Höhepunkt erreicht haben. Dann tritt eini kurzfristige Besserung ein mit anschließendem "Totalkollaps".
Ich denke auch für Euro und Dollar sid die Tage gezählt (die Eurozone uneins über Geldmarktpolitik und innerhalb der Zone eine deutliche Fehlbewertung einzelner Mitglieder). Die Abwendung von Edelmetallgestützten Währungen war, wie es Aussieht ein Fehler.
Erst wenn die Wirtschaft wieder Wertschöpfung betreibt (reale Wertschöpfung) und Firmen (einschließlich Banken) zu Risiken bereit sind wird es wieder aufwärts gehen (stabil).
In einigen "Kreditinstituten liegen noch "faule" Papiere, mal sehen was und wann die ans Licht kommen.
So long


----------



## maxi (1 Juli 2009)

hausenm schrieb:


> Hallo Com,
> nun unter hartgeld.com sind einige interesante Einschätzungen
> nach zulesen. Diese Krise begann 2007 und wird (aller Wahrscheinlichkeit) nach bis Ende 2010 Ihren Höhepunkt erreicht haben. Dann tritt eini kurzfristige Besserung ein mit anschließendem "Totalkollaps".
> Ich denke auch für Euro und Dollar sid die Tage gezählt (die Eurozone uneins über Geldmarktpolitik und innerhalb der Zone eine deutliche Fehlbewertung einzelner Mitglieder). Die Abwendung von Edelmetallgestützten Währungen war, wie es Aussieht ein Fehler.
> ...


 
Hat wer den Kinsley gehabt? Wirtschaftskreislauf?

Die löscher werden immer mehr gestopft und der Kreis gerät immer mehr aus den Gleichgewicht.
Kontrollorgan Saat muss immer mehr eingreifen und immer mehr Geld heraus und noch mehr hinein werfen. Bezogen auf den Kreislauf.

Das ist halt zwangsläufig zum Exodus verurteilt.
Einzige kapitalistiche (Bin selbst Kapitalist) Mäglichkeit Geld aus den Kreislauf zu bringenwar das Geld in Immobilen zu stecken, was auch zwangsläufig zum Kollaps führt.

Gold und Edelmetalle sind kapitalistisch gesehen Tod.
Nichts Wert, kein Ertrag, es arbeitet nicht, vor allem ist es in der Mänge beschränkt.

Mei Geld ist halt nur mal das Wert was man dafür bekommt.
Nicht mehr und nicht weniger


----------



## Ralle (1 Juli 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Hat wer den Kinsley gehabt? Wirtschaftskreislauf?
> 
> Die löscher werden immer mehr gestopft und der Kreis gerät immer mehr aus den Gleichgewicht.
> Kontrollorgan Saat muss immer mehr eingreifen und immer mehr Geld heraus und noch mehr hinein werfen. Bezogen auf den Kreislauf.
> ...



Bist du ein wenig besoffen? Als Vertippsler kann man das nicht mehr abtun.  Man kann auch nach dem Schreiben, nochmals seine Rechtschreibung korrigieren, das geht sogar noch nach Wochen!!!

Exodus bedeutet soviel wie Auswandern, du meintest eher Exitus (Tod) oder?


----------



## TobiasA (2 Juli 2009)

Bei uns ist es enorm eingebrochen, unsere Belegschaft ist damit auch stark reduziert word, vor allen Dingen durch Nicht-Verlängerung bestehender befristeter Verträge, teils durch betriebsbedingte Kündigungen, teils dadurch, dass Azubis zum Bund sind- wie auch immer. Ich denke, wir können froh sein, wenn wir das Niveau von 2006 wieder erreichen. Im Moment zieht es wieder leicht an- der nächste Herbst wird interessant, aber bis es wirklich wieder gut bergauf geht, wird es noch einige Zeit dauern. 

Da stellt sich ein Josef Ackermann hin und behauptet, dass 25% Rendite drin sein müssen. Da frage ich mich glatt, ob der sie noch alle hat. Wo soll das Geld herkommen? Aus dem Nichts? Aus der dritten Welt? Von China? Aus dem Drucker? Die Banken scheinen der Ansicht zu sein, dass man aus Sch... Geld machen kann. Wirkliche Wertschöpfung gibt es eigentlich nur da, wo etwas produziert wird. In der Finanzwirtschaft wandert Geld von der einen Tasche in die andere. Dabei kann es aber nur bedingt mehr werden (es sei denn, jemand benutzt z.B. einen Kredit, um damit eine Maschine zur Produktion von irgendwas zu kaufen und damit Geld zu verdienen). Da kommen aber keine 25% Rendite zusammen. Wo soll das herkommen? Man hat da jeglichen Bezug zur Realität verloren. Wenn ich im Moment als Geschäftskunde einen Kredit beantrage, dann muss ich dafür so ungefähr 6-7% Zinsen zahlen, obwohl der Leitzins so niedrig wie nie ist. Für mich ist das eine Sauerei. Der Bundesregierung wird nichts anderes übrig bleiben, als mit noch mehr Geld zu stützen- die Frage, die ich mir stelle, ist, wie lange ich mit meinen 26 Jahren wohl noch arbeiten muss, um den Schuldenberg, der da für Hinz und Kunz und jeden abgehobenen Zocker-Banker aufgehäuft wird, abzutragen. Ich bin stinksauer- wenn es nach mir ginge, bekäme z.B. die Hypo Real Estate kein Geld, und jede Bank, die pleite ist, ist ab sofort verstaatlicht und der Staat steht in der Zeit als Garant da und führt die Geschäfte weiter. Nachher kann man die immer noch wieder durch Verkauf privatisieren- aber erst, wenn man das Geld wieder drin hat. Opel wird von GM an die Wand gefahren- wir springen sofort, werden von der EU dafür angemeckert und retten wenigstens unsere Arbeitsplätze hier. Dann kommen die Vögel von Arcandor, die ihren Karren selbst vor die Wand gefahren haben und halten die Hand auf. Keinen Cent würden die von mir bekommen. Und jede Bank kommt an und hält die Hand für mein und dein Geld auf. Ich glaube, ich bin im Irrenhaus. 
Der erste, der mir Aktien anbietet, wird mich danach bestimmt nie wieder wegen irgendwas ansprechen...

Ich befürchte, dass der dicke Hammer erst nächstes Jahr kommt- bleibt zu hoffen, dass dann so langsam wieder die Weltwirtschaft auf die Beine kommt, bevor sich die Anstrengungen der Abwrackprämie ins Gegenteil verkehren.
Wahrscheinlich wird sich unser gesamtes Wirtschaftswesen verändern- bleibt noch offen, ob wir die Gewinner dabei sind oder ob wir verlieren. Wahrscheinlich profitieren wir davon. Ganz bitter wird es wahrscheinlich für Fernost. Wir in Deutschland besitzen einen Know-How Vorsprung. 
Ich saß heute vor einem schicken Bearbeitungszentrum- einer DMG monoblock, 5-Achs, Heidenhain mit Formenbaupaket... Vergleich's mal mit 'nem Taiwanesen. Wenn man sich's wirklich zusammenrechnet, ist der Preisunterschied bei den Maschinen irrelevant, wenn man sich die Dynamik und Stabilität der Maschine mal genau betrachtet. Da kommen die nie hin- und wenn sie's sind, sind wir lange weiter.

Dass Deutschland teuer ist, stimmt nur bedingt. Genau genommen sind wir sogar günstiger... 

Gruß, Tobias


----------



## Ralle (2 Juli 2009)

@TobiasA
*ACK*

Zu deiner und unser aller Hoffnung paßt dann das hier gar nicht: http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518,633793,00.html

und wenn man hier ankommt: http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518,633976,00.html#ref=rss
fragt man sich, ob das nicht vielleicht auch zu viel des Guten war.

Aber davon abgesehen, 99% der sogenannten Analysten sind Drecks-BWL-er der düstersten Sorte. Die haben bisher immer daneben gelegen, also hoffentlich dieses Mal auch!


----------



## Question_mark (3 Juli 2009)

*Rächtshroibfäller*

Hallo,



			
				Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> Als Vertippsler kann man das nicht mehr abtun.



Nee Ralle, das ist schon in Ordnung. Maxi kann eben nur besoffen schreiben ...



			
				maxi schrieb:
			
		

> (Bin selbst Kapitalist)



Da hat der maxi eigentlich weniger Vermögenswerte gemeint, sondern kapitale Rechtschreibfehler 



			
				hausenm schrieb:
			
		

> und Firmen (einschließlich Banken) zu Risiken bereit sind wird es wieder aufwärts gehen



Wohin uns die Risikobereitschaft der Banken geführt hat, baden wir im Moment aus ....

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## TobiasA (3 Juli 2009)

Der Gag ist ja sowieso, dass jeder selbsternannte Experte da eine eigene Meinung zu hat. 

Erst heute im Radio wieder- der eine "Experte" behauptet, nächstes Jahr werde nach dem Ende der Abwrackprämie "desaströs" und prophezeit Firmenpleiten am laufenden Band, Worte wie "Kahlschlag" fallen, und der Verband der Automobilindustrie hat direkt zurückgerudert. Es werde zwar bestimmt nicht toll, aber dass reihenweise Autohäuser und Werkstätten dichtmachen würden, sei nicht zu befürchten.
Passt auch gut zu dem Link, sehe ich gerade. 
Die sind sich ja selbst nicht einig. 

Naja, jetzt haben wir offiziell eine Finanzmüllhalde. Zum Glück bezahlen dass die Banken zum großen Teil selbst. Bleibt zu hoffen, dass die Papiere später mal mehr wert sind und der Staat nochmal richtig was abgreifen kann, dann sinken wenigstens mal die Steuern 
Ich würde gerne so den ein oder anderen Prototyp auf eine Bad Bank auslagern. Geht das?

Im Endeffekt kriegen wir's ja doch wieder ab. Von den Maschinenbauern wird nicht jeder überleben. VW wird genauso wenig untergehen wie Mercedes, aber im Maschinenbau könnte man schon eher von einem "Kahlschlag" sprechen. Umsatzrückgang im Bereich Werkzeugmaschinen im 1. Quartal 09: -71% (VDMA)! In der gesamten Branche sieht's nicht besonders rosig aus- wohin man auch schaut, ungefähr -30 bis -50%. Da die Branche von der "Manpower" lebt, werden wohl in vielen Betrieben 1/3 der Stellen abgebaut werden- in unserer Firma bereits Realität.
Aber das ist nicht wahlkampfwirksam.

Gruß, Tobias


----------



## Question_mark (3 Juli 2009)

*Mit Verlaub, ich sehe das anders ..*

Hallo,



			
				TobiasA schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Glück bezahlen dass die Banken zum großen Teil selbst.


  :s18:

Selten so gelacht, aber das ist mir im Halse steckengeblieben ...

Die Kürzel "HRE", "WestLB", "HLB" und wie diese ganzen kriminellen Vereinigungen sich benennen, sind Dir doch hoffentlich ein Begriff, schon mal in den Nachrichten oder "BILD" Zeitung gelesen ??? 

Das bezahlen nicht die Banken selber, sondern Du und Ich ...
Also der Steuerzahler bezahlt für unersättliche Gier von ein paar wichspickeligen Versagern in verknautschten H&M Anzügen, und ich hoffe Du bezahlst auch Steuern, oder bist Du gerade in einer Umschulungsmassnahme vom Staplerfahrer zum SPS-Experten ?

Ich mach jetzt mal den obersten Knopf vom Hemd etwas lockerer, sowas naives habe ich in meinem Leben noch nicht gelesen ..

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Juli 2009)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Also der Steuerzahler bezahlt für unersättliche Gier von ein paar wichspickeligen Versagern in verknautschten H&M Anzügen...


 
*wieso Versager*




> Irgendwo aus dem Netz
> 
> Wird die Hypo Real Estate z. B. wegen der Krise von einer anderen Bank übernommen, hat Funke ein Sonderkündigungsrecht. Innerhalb von sechs Monaten nach der Übernahme kann er seinen Vertrag auflösen. Dafür gibt es eine Abfindung in Höhe von 50 Prozent des bis zum 60. Geburtstags fälligen Festgehaltes. In seinem Fall wären das derzeit 2,8 Millionen Euro.
> *Danach gibt es dann die Pension: Ein Durchschnittsverdiener müsste für die Rente 1770 Jahre arbeiten ...*


 
die Banken sind pleite, die Steuerzahler sind pleite weil Arbeitslos, die Manager (wichspickeligen Versagern) sind auch Arbeitslos aber nicht pleite


gruß helmut


----------



## Question_mark (3 Juli 2009)

*Isse nich so teuer in allemania*

Hallo,



			
				TobiasA schrieb:
			
		

> Dass Deutschland teuer ist, stimmt nur bedingt. Genau genommen sind wir sogar günstiger...



Und dafür gebe ich Dir ein *ACK*

Da haben bei vielen Kunden die Einkäufer Ihre Existenzberechtigung durch Einsparungen von ein paar tausend Euro nachgewiesen, die Lasten durch diesen scheinbar günstigen Einkauf bekomt nachher der Betreiber/Instandhalter aufgebürdet und darf sich mit fehlenden oder fremdsprachlichen Dokumentationen herumschlagen. Immer toll, wenn man vom dem spanischen (oder auch beliebiger anderer Nationalität) Anlagenhersteller dann einen Serviceeinsatz braucht. Da haben die dann eine Lizenz zum Gelddrucken. Der Einkauf spart dann z.B. 10.000,- Euronen beim Einkauf, aber die TCO für den Anlagenbetreiber haben dann auf einmal eine logarithmische Kurve. 
Und das tolle daran ist : Je schlechter das billig eingekaufte Produkt ist, desto teuerer wird der Betrieb der Anlage für den Betreiber des billigeren Einkaufs  

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (3 Juli 2009)

*Steuern zahlen, wer ist so blöde ???*

Hallo,



			
				Helmut_aus_der_Reparatur schrieb:
			
		

> die Steuerzahler sind pleite weil Arbeitslos,



Ok, jeder der ehrlich seine Steuern zahlt, ist dann mal irgendwann pleite ...
Da gibt es zahlreiche Differenzierungen.
1) Man arbeitet und zahlt seine Steuern und Sozialabgaben (also der normale Idiot).
2) Man bietet seine Arbeit auf einem BAB-Parkplatz an und arbeitet nach dem Transfer mit einem VW-Bulli auf der Baustelle. Täglich Cash auf die Kralle, keine Steuern, Versicherungen usw. Und wenn Du dabei krank wirst, das deutsche Sozialsystem fängt alle Bürger jeglicher Nation in einem gesichertem Netz von Sozialleistungen auf. Also ich finanziere mit meinen monatlichen Krankenkassenbeitrag von 658.- Euro den Zahnersatz irgendeiner Oma in Anatolien, die noch keinen Cent zu unserem Bruttosozialprodukt beigetragen hat. Und die Rente von ca. 18 Millionen neuen Bundesbürger, die im Jahre 1989 mit Monopilygeld ohne jegliche Eigenleistung einen Rentenanspruch erworben haben.
3) Oder man heisst Zumwinkel, Ackermann, Lafontaine oder so und lacht sich über den Rest der Welt kaputt ...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Juli 2009)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ok...ich habe mich für punkt 3 endschieden...aber wie komme ich dahin


----------



## hausenm (3 Juli 2009)

@ questionmark 

Wohin uns die Risikobereitschaft der Banken geführt hat, baden wir im Moment aus ....

 Nun das Problem bei den (bis dato) gelaufenen "Geschäften" war die nicht vorhandene Wertschöpfung. Geld gibt es nich aus dem Nichts. 
Also: wenn wir uns alle gegenseitig die Haare schneiden, dann haben alle kurze Haare aber die Volkswirtschaft ist nicht gewachsen!!!
Mit risikobereit meinte ich zum Beispiel Zwischenkredite, Anschubfinanzierungen etc. Momentan isz da zappen Duster und die wenigsten Firmen können Investitionen bar bezahlen.
So long


----------



## Question_mark (3 Juli 2009)

*Dat schaffste nie ..*

Hallo,



			
				Helmut_aus_der_Reparatur schrieb:
			
		

> ok...ich habe mich für punkt 3 endschieden...aber wie komme ich dahin



Niemals, Du arbeitest und bist zu ehrlich, keine Chance  
Deine einzigste Chance : Nie wieder arbeiten und Politiker werden. 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Juli 2009)

hausenm schrieb:


> Geld gibt es nich aus dem Nichts.



Drucken die Amis nicht gerade Dollars wie verrückt...so kommt Geld aus dem nichts


----------



## Question_mark (3 Juli 2009)

*Immer noch nichts gemerkt ???*

Hallo,



			
				hausenm schrieb:
			
		

> Momentan isz da zappen Duster und die wenigsten Firmen können Investitionen bar bezahlen.



Das kann ich auch verstehen, das Geld haben die Heuschrecken wie z.B. Dawnay Day, Annington und Konsorten schon längst abgeschöpft und die Gewinne in Steueroasen transferiert. Die Verluste werden sozialisiert und von uns Steuerzahlern getragen 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Juli 2009)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke, danke aber sind Politiker nicht auch Lügner?


----------



## TobiasA (4 Juli 2009)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> :s18:
> 
> ...



So hieß es im Radio- ganz ernst nehmen kann man das nicht... Das Prinzip der Bad Bank ist ja darauf ausgelegt. Dass es wieder anders kommen wird und dass das nie jemand zugeben wird, ist klar. Das kleine Fünkchen Hoffnung habe ich, dass der Staat da genauso die Tasche aufhält wie bei dir und mir, aber ganz daran glauben mag ich nicht. 
Leider kann man hier keinen ironischen Unterton rüberbringen.
Theoretisch würde die "Bad Bank" ja nichts kosten, denn es werden ja keine direkten Subventionen gewährt, sondern die Papiere liegen "nur" ein paar Jahre "auf Halde". Der Haken daran: Die Garantie übernimmt der Staat. Das heißt, wenn man da die Papiere von einer Bank hat, die pleite geht, bezahlt's der Staat -> du und ich. Und da in den USA schon 52 (50?) Banken in Folge der Krise zugemacht haben, bleibt zu befürchten, dass da so mancher Euro verbrannt wird. Und genau das wird auch passieren.

Und ja, ich bezahle Steuern, und nein, ich war nicht vorher Staplerfahrer. Nein, ich lese keine Bild- für unabhängige Nachrichten ist das mehr oder weniger ein Käseblatt. Und ich werde die nächsten Jahrzehnte das abstottern, was die W****** da verzockt haben.

Früher gab es mal das Prinzip "leben und leben lassen". Aber seit die Banker das Prinzip "Raffen, was geht" eingeführt haben- wie soll das funktionieren? Aber alles wird so weiterlaufen wie bisher. Die gleichen Leute, die den Karren vor die Wand gefahren haben, werden auch morgen wieder den gleichen Sch... weitermachen. Oder in Rente sein und sich ins Fäustchen lachen, dass ich den ganzen Dreck bezahlen darf. Die Hochnäsigkeit im Finanzsektor wird bleiben, wie sie war und ist, die gleichen Schneeballsysteme wird es an anderer Stelle wieder geben... Genauso wird es auch die gleichen Bonuszahlungen wieder geben- und wenn der Karren am Abgrund steht, solange er noch nicht runtergefallen ist, kann man ja noch ein bisschen schieben.
Erinnert mich an kleine Kinder. Wenn man den Teller runterwirft, hebt ihn Papa wieder auf. Beim zweiten Mal schimpft er. Und dann kann man ausprobieren, wie oft er ihn wieder hochhebt. Und wenn er ihn nicht wieder aufhebt, dann geht das Geplärr los.
Faszinierende Parallelen. 

Es gibt keine echte Wertschöpfung im Finanzsektor und es wird nie welche geben- wenn eine Bank mehr Geld ansammelt, fehlt es jemand anderem in der Tasche. Wenn ich etwas produziere, dann schaffe ich damit einen Wert. Aber wie soll das funktionieren, wenn man nur die Euros von einer Ecke in die andere schiebt? Das ist eigentlich bloß ein Misch aus Schneeballsystem und Transfer von einer Tasche in die andere. Wenn ich Aktien kaufe und später zu einem höheren Preis wieder verkaufe, habe ich Plus gemacht und ein anderer Minus. Davon wird's aber nicht mehr...

Gruß, Tobias


----------



## bike (4 Juli 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Aber davon abgesehen, 99% der sogenannten Analysten sind Drecks-BWL-er der düstersten Sorte. Die haben bisher immer daneben gelegen, also hoffentlich dieses Mal auch!



Da musst du nicht hoffen, das ist so.
Hat denn Anfang 2008 irgendeiner der Schlipsträger vorhergesehen, dass es in 9 Montsen so schnell und professionell bergab geht?
Ich habe noch keine einzige zuverlässige Aussage der Wirtschaftswaisen gesehen, die auch so eingetroffen ist.
Daher lasse ich mir von diesen Leuten, Menschen wäre ein Beleidigung des Wortes schon, nicht Bange machen.


bike

P.S. Ja die Waisen sind bewusst so benannt


----------



## TobiasA (5 Juli 2009)

bike schrieb:


> Da musst du nicht hoffen, das ist so.
> Hat denn Anfang 2008 irgendeiner der Schlipsträger vorhergesehen, dass es in 9 Montsen so schnell und professionell bergab geht?
> Ich habe noch keine einzige zuverlässige Aussage der Wirtschaftswaisen gesehen, die auch so eingetroffen ist.
> Daher lasse ich mir von diesen Leuten, Menschen wäre ein Beleidigung des Wortes schon, nicht Bange machen.
> ...



Wie sagte einst der Trainer der Eintracht? Lebbe geht weida!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Kf6M4Fc64E&feature=related
Irgendwie erinnnern mich die "Experten" an die drei Affen- nix hören, nix sehen, nix wissen...

Gruß, Tobias


----------



## zotos (5 Juli 2009)

com schrieb:


> hi, wie kommst du auf die 3 od. 4 jahre?
> ...



Zum Thema Zukunftsprognosen kann ich nur auf Volker Pispers verweisen.


----------



## TobiasA (5 Juli 2009)

zotos schrieb:


> Zum Thema Zukunftsprognosen kann ich nur auf Volker Pispers verweisen.



*ACK*   *ROFL*

Pispers for President!

Welch wahre Worte... Auf der anderen Seite ist man ja fast selbst schuld, wenn man denen sein Geld gibt. Früher hat man mir gesagt "Junge, spar dir was, dann haste was, wenn's mal knapp wird." Heute muss man eigentlich eher dazu raten, alles gleich auf den Kopf zu hauen- beim Anlegen wird man eh besch..., wenn man es auf's Sparbuch tut oder ein Haus kauft, muss man alles verkaufen, bevor man Hartz IV bekommt, und hat dann wieder nix. Sparen lohnt sich nicht...
Man hätte es ja eigentlich wissen können, dass es irgendwann mal soweit kommen würde. 

Tröstlich, dass wenigstens das, was ich für den Techniker ausgebe, so investiert ist, dass es keiner an der Börse verzocken kann 

Eigentlich ist das nur ein Spiegel unserer Gesellschaft. Viele, die heute in der Führungsetage sitzen, haben nie gelernt, was Verzicht heißt. Auch, wenn ich so gucke, was man so an Azubis bekommt- viele wollen sich nicht mal mehr die Finger dreckig machen, wollen eigentlich gar nicht arbeiten und am liebsten im Büro sitzen, so wenig wie möglich tun und dafür aber mindestens 20€ die Stunde kriegen. Im Fernsehen gab es mal eine interessante Aktion- da wurden mal Jugendliche gefragt, was sie später mal machen möchten. Da gab es so Antworten wie "Ich mich mich selbstständig." "Mit was?" "Ja, weiß ich noch nicht so genau... Aber ich will mein eigener Chef sein." Suuuuper.
Wahrscheinlich bin ich doof, dass ich eine Ausbildung gemacht habe und meinen Techniker hinten angehängt habe. Wie war das bei JBO noch? "Das Geld liegt auf der Straße- in sooo großen Haufen... Aber am besten ist immer noch: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pcOtDOmGgV4 " (1:45)

Wer weiß, vielleicht war's zu irgendwas gut und nach der Krise komm' ich groß als Inbetriebnehmer raus 

Gruß, Tobias


----------



## diabolo150973 (5 Juli 2009)

TobiasA schrieb:


> Wie war das bei JBO noch? "Das Geld liegt auf der Straße- in sooo großen Haufen... Aber am besten ist immer noch...
> Gruß, Tobias



Das waren "Die Schröders" und nicht "J.B.O."... 

Nur mal so als Einwurf (hat nix mit dem Thema zu tun)... jetzt bitte weitermachen!


Gruß,

dia


----------



## TobiasA (5 Juli 2009)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Das waren "Die Schröders" und nicht "J.B.O."...
> 
> Nur mal so als Einwurf (hat nix mit dem Thema zu tun)... jetzt bitte weitermachen!
> 
> ...



Ach ja. Dann wird's aber schon lange falsch zugeordnet.
Aber das hier ist im Original von Heinz Rühmann:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IK04yO9QESs

In diesem Sinne: Prost!

Gruß, Tobias


----------



## Luckyjack (9 Juli 2009)

Danke für die vielen Antworten. Schaut ja nicht besonders rosig aus und ich hab nun auch Kurzarbeit. 
Lassen wir uns mal überrschaschen wie das weitergeht.


----------



## nade (12 Juli 2009)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x8r1a0_crashkurs-geldfinanzsystem-und-rech_news
Auch zum Thema Geld.
Bin da froh im Handwerk mit breitem Spektrum beschäftigt zu sein. So schnell brechen die Hirngespinste mancher Kunden nicht ab... und PV-Anlagen sind der renner..
Zwar keiner marke Piespers, aber auchknallharte Aussagen.


----------



## hausenm (15 Juli 2009)

@ Helmut_von_der_Reparatur
Hallo Helmut,
leider haben id USA die Druckmaschinen angeworfen und das ohne 
Geldgegenwert. Wenn man einen Blick auf www.hartgeld.de wirft (Veröffentlichung des Newsletters am 25.12.07 mit einen Ausblick auf 2008) dann kann einem nur Angst und Bang werden. 
In den 20er gab es Armensiedlungen und einige Staaten richten schon wieder Trailerhaomes ein (sogar Künstler Pinke "dear Mr. President" beschreiben dieses Phänomen).
Ein kleiner Brückenschlag nach Südafrika, hier leben Arme (hausen in Kartons) und Reich (so richtig reich, da kann man Zumwinkel vergesssen z.B. De Beer und Co.) fast in der Nachbarschaft. Das Resultat sind Unruhen (wie zuletzt in JHB) mit allen Begleiterscheinungen.
Ein Wertverlust der Währung beschleunigt diesen Prozeß nur noch.
Als Anmerkung noch: die Emirate denken seit geraumer Zeit über eine Umstellung im Ölhandel nach von Barrel und Dollaer hin zu hl und Euro.
Nun kann man nur hoffen das der "neue" President (Barack) gegen die Stagnatuin etwas unternimt, sonst wirds dunkel in der Welt.
Californien hat seine Beamten in nicht bezahlten Urlaub geschickt, weil kein Geld für die Gehälter da war. 
Na Frau Bundeskanzlerin? Was gedenkt wohl AM zu tun?
Gruß
M


----------

